# Problems with new carpet



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Guys I'm after some advice had a new carpet fitted today in the nursery for the baby when it comes in a few months said we wanted something plush and soft so choose a carpet and today it was fitted the problem is I now can't Hoover it at all I have a Dyson ball only a few months old and it won't move on the carpet I got my Henery in that I use for my car same with that as well.

Any ideas I'm currently very annoyed as just got in from work having spent nearly £500 on carpet that can't be hoovered.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Not sure about Dyso but I have in the past ordered a power reducing attachment for a vax.
Just a 2 inch plastic tube with vents that fits between the vacume hose and vacuum head.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Problem is obvious. You're a man and this is a womans job. Don't let her use pregnancy as an excuse to duck responsibilities!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

We bought a new "hoover" hoover a while back. 
I think there's some EU thing going on where the wattages of hoovers are having to come down. Ours was a relatively low wattage but it has a vicelike grip on the carpets. I read the instruction book and it would barely move on the recomended setting for carpets, I had to try all the settings and find the least aggressive one. You can see it lift and stretch the carpet a little sometimes.
I guess you've probably tried different settings? 
Maybe when the pile has flattened down it may hoover better?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought the dyson (our has) has a pile height adjuster to combat this. In effect it just lifts the suction base away from the carpet.

Our nursery pile was deep and if the lever by the head was left on hard floor setting it was impossible to push. Switched onto auto pile height setting it was fine.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't see how Henry couldn't be able to move?

Are you opening the 'vent' so it's not 100% suction to the floor?


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

try hovering with the pile and not against it that mite help


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Our Dyson has a switch to turn off the brush bar motor, and the instructions say switch it off for plush or long pile carpets.

Clearly, as a bloke, you wont have read the manual, so probably dont know this 😁


----------

